# Critique This Stallion's Photos



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

How bad are these? I plan to cut my mom and myself out of this if I can.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would take out the last one, but the others are good. Do you have a square-on shot from the back?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Personally, the only shot's I like are the one of the guy sitting on him (showing) and the back end shot. The rest aren't up to par for a stallion ad or website. 

He's not standing completely square in the first one, plus, it's blurry around his legs. Not good. 

The second one isn't a complete front shot and his neck looks bad and head looks huge. 

3rd one, his face is slightly blurry, it's not bad bad, but I still would prefer a better shot with a high quality camera. 

Him being ridden (by you) is good, but it's so small and you can't see detail very good. 

I actually think the last one is okay.

I am very critical of stallion pictures and about 80% of stud ads, I cringe at. So please don't be offended, I'm definitely trying to help!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In all honesty, I really don't like any of them. With the exception of the show picture with the guy riding him.

Picture 1: There is just too much stuff around his feet and body. You really need a clean backdrop that isn't the same color as the horse. Because of the dirt in that picture, I have a hard time distinguishing what's horse and what's dirt from the middle of the cannon bone down on his back end.

Picture 2: Pictures from that angle are never flattering. It makes him look like he has no neck and a ginormous head.

Picture 3: Whole thing is really blurry, half his body is cut off, just a generally unflattering pose. If it was a clear pic, you could crop it and just have it as a bit of a close-up of his head to show his face, but it's not clear enough for that.

Picture 4: This is the only one that is stud ad worthy. It doesn't show much about the horse's build, but it does add credence to his show record.

Picture 5: It would have been an okay picture except it is really blurry and the tail bag makes it look a bit unprofessional.

Picture 6: Also a very unflattering angle for horse pictures. He looks tremendously sickle and cow hocked there.

Picture 7: Just not a stud ad worthy photo. To make a stud seem worthwhile, you really need the pictures to look as if they were taken by a professional, not snapped in the back yard with a kodak.

The lighting is all wrong in all those pictures, earlier morning or later evening light would be much better. Take them while the sun is still up and take them with the sun behind you. Make sure to have him standing square on flat ground that is a non-distracting color. Flat grass is always good, concrete sidewalk or driveway with grass behind would be better, that way we can see his feet and pasterns well. Pictures taken square from the sides and front/back will show what his conformation really looks like and will avoid making him look wonky.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I agrees with you guys. I'm talking to mom about getting it professionally done. I want it to show him off. I'm not offended by any means. I'm really greatful for your help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Professional shoots are worth their weight in gold if you're looking at selling a quality horse or advertising a stud. I go straight past stud ads that look like they've been pulled out of the paddock and had a snap taken with an old point and shoot camera.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

While his coat and condition are awesome,he is too small around the girth and his back is a little long .He also appears to be behind the knee in front with the pastern being a touch on the short side and upright. ,but it could be the pic.Appears to be a tiny bit sickle hocked too.But his head is nice ,with the throttle being nice and clean...and its really evident you take excellent care of him.I really commend you on that.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Personally speaking, the horse looks ok. But I'd say from the first pic that his back is a bit long, and it seems to offset his withers. Just the angle they go down in that pic does not look nice


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

photos make all the difference. with some professional shots I think you'll do well, but I agree, other than the show photo none are add worthy.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

this is a nice stallion and worthy of being shown off. i agree his back is longish but he also seems to be standing long. professional photos a must! show us when you have them done!!


----------



## Annnie31 (May 26, 2011)

Agree with re do by professional. The lighting is all wrong in all the photos but the last one where the sun is on him. The show photo is obviously great. I really think if you want to promote him you need a wonderful head shot (chain should be under chin so it doesnt cover his nose) and a nice side shot done professionally.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

If/when you get pro pictures done MAKE DARN SURE you like the photog's work. Ask to see other photos or ads they have made. If they're good at their job then they won't mind.


----------

